# Newbie



## AnnaW (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone ,
I am 30 years old and I live in Valencia ..can anyone give me information on IVI Valencia??
We would be using Donor Sperm, is there anyone else going for treatment there with donor sperm??
Has anyone else had their weight be a problem ??
Sorry for all the questions But I really think time is running out and I want as much information as I can get .Does anyone have idea of prices ??
Anyway thanks in advance for any replies 
Anna x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Anna

welcome to Fertility Friends and the treatment abroad threads

Here is a link to the IVI cycle buddies board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92148.0

another useful link is the abroadies main thread
here is a link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89825.0

another useful link is meaning and abbreviations

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

If you need any help just shout and one of the lovely ladies will be sure to help

best wishes
good luck
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

here is the website link for IVI

http://www.ivi.es/eng/index.htm

Em

/links


----------

